# A song 1,2,3  etc



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello, here you have to find a song that has the number two or second in the title of the song ... if it's impossible jump to the other number.

I start with the number one/ First 

Roberta Flack The *First *Time Ever I Saw Your Face '69

So 1, 2, 3 and so on...

Now 2 or second.


----------



## Compost (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Tehon (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

Vivaldi - en français Les *Quatre/Four* Saisons -


----------



## Tehon (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

Colonel Bagshot ~* Six *Day War (1971)


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

I have Nothing for number eight so 9


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

Daniel Levi - en Français l'envie d'aimer ( les *dix/ten* commandements)


----------



## Tehon (Nov 16, 2017)

Dalia said:


> I have Nothing for number eight so 9


I've got eight!


----------



## Tehon (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

Tehon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I have Nothing for number eight so 9
> ...


Thank you this is the music for Montrovant


----------



## Tehon (Nov 16, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Maybe, not so sure though. They are kind of a niche group.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

Nothing for 11...


----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)

Tehon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


I know he like metal music it is not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

I'll start from 1...

*One - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington Jr. featuring Bill Withers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Three Little Birds - Bob Marley*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Four In The Morning - Night Ranger*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Five O'clock World - The Vogues*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Six Underground - Sneaker Pimps*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Seven Bridges Road - Eagles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Eight Miles High - The Byrds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*9 to 5 - Dolly Parton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Ten - Jewel
*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Love Missile F1-11 - Sigue Sigue Sputnik*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*The Twelve Days Of Christmas - Bob and Doug McKenzie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*V. Thirteen - Big Audio Dynamite*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Fourteen Carat Mind - Gene Watson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Little 15 - Depeche Mode*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Molly (Sixteen Candles) - Sponge*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*18 And Life - Skid Row*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Hey Nineteen - Steely Dan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Twenty Killer Hurts - Gene Loves Jezebel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*21st Century - Weekend Players*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*22 - Taylor Swift*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*Strawberry Letter 23 - The Brothers Johnson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*24 Hours - Duncan Faure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2017)

*25 or 6 to 4 - Chicago*


----------



## Dalia (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2017)

Going back aways for 26...

*Symphony 26 E flat Major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2017)

*27 - Passenger*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2017)

Gonna have to go classical again...

*Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Op. 28) - Richard Strauss*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2017)

*29 Ways - Marc Cohn*


----------



## konradv (Nov 20, 2017)

Blondie- One Way or Another


Doris Day- Tea for Two


Gimme Three Steps- Lynyrd Skynyrd


Bob Dylan- Positively 4th Street


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 20, 2017)

Dalia said:


> I have Nothing for number eight so 9


I have a song for eight! Henry the VIII by Herman's Hermits.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Nov 20, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I have Nothing for number eight so 9
> ...


Another good one.

R.E.M.- Driver 8


----------



## MaryL (Nov 20, 2017)

Gimme a one! gimme a two! gimme a three!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2017)

*Thirty Days - Chuck Berry*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2017)

*31 Today - Aimee Mann*


----------



## HaShev (Nov 20, 2017)

"Lucky Number" artist Lene Lovich

Kraftwerk - Numbers


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2017)

*32 Flavors - Alana Davis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2017)

*Thirty-three - The Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2017)

*Arthur Rubinstein - Chopin "Valse brillante" Op. 34 No. 2 in A Minor*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2017)

*Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 - Bob Dylan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2017)

*36 Degrees - Placebo*


----------



## HaShev (Nov 20, 2017)

How can we leave out this 
one of my Fave bands;
Band: 999
song: Public enemy No.1


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2017)

*Symphony No. 37 in G Major, K.444: III. Allegro*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

Gonna cheat a bit for 38, using a band name (song does have a number in it)

*If I'd Been The One - .38 Special*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

Couldn't make up my mind for 39, so here are two...

*'39 - Queen*

*Thirty-Nine And Holding - Jerry Lee Lewis*


----------



## Borillar (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*Top Forty - Sha Na Na*

Peaked at #84 on Billboard Hot 100 in the Summer of 1971


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Spare_change (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*John Nineteen: Forty-One (Jesus Christ Superstar/Soundtrack Version)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*Theme from "Summer of '42" - Peter Nero*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*Hymn 43 - Jethro Tull*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*88 Lines About 44 Women - The Nails*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*Stars On 45 Medley - Stars On 45*


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 21, 2017)

AC/DC '74 Jailbreak

RIP Malcolm Young


----------



## The Professor (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*Forty Six and Two - Tool*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm going to use a band name for #47...

*Funky Ceili (Bridie's Song) - Black 47*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*48 Hours - Vengaboys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*49 Bye-Byes - Crosby, Stills & Nash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*50 Shades Of Blue - Edwyn Collins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*12:51 - The Stokes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 21, 2017)

*52 Girls - The B-52's*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2017)

*53rd and 3rd - The Ramones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2017)

*"Car 54 Where Are You?" Theme*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2017)

*I Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar*


----------



## miketx (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2017)

*56 T-Bird - John Rogers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2017)

*57 Channels (And Nothin' On) - Bruce Springsteen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2017)

*Poem 58 - Chicago*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2017)

*The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) - Simon & Garfunkel*


----------



## Dalia (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*If 60's Was 90's - Beautiful People*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*Somewhere Between Highway 61 & 49 - Chris Rea*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*Sixty-Two's Most Promising Fool - Marty Robbins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*In '63 - The WannaBeatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*When I'm Sixty-Four - The Beatles*
(no video available to post)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*'65 Love Affair - Paul Davis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*(Get Your Kicks On) Route 66 - Nat King Cold & the King Cole Trio*

*Bye Bye Route 66 - Devonsquare*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*68 Guns - The Alarm*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*Summer Of '69 - Bryan Adams*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

*Against The 70's - Mike Watt & Eddie Vedder*


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Ack, no, not Clutch.  

I'll do some high number stuff, since Alan Stallion has done so many numbers already.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

He is pretty good at it not easy to find song with number in it


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


>


Wiat i got the 96.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I try to stick to music I have in my mp3s, so I left gaps.     Well, 99 luftballons isn't in my mp3s, but everyone knows that song.  

I've got some songs with really large numbers, but I figured stopping at 100 was good.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Keep using your mp3s, and I've created a new game about songs from around the world ... pretty cool music


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Keep using your mp3s, and I've created a new game about songs from around the world ... pretty cool music



I started to reply to that.....but now I'm wondering if I'm playing right.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

It does not matter is to have fun and we discover the beautiful music


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2017)

Going with a band name for #71...

*Right Now - SR-71*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2017)

#72 & #73 - Back to the symphonies...

*Symphony No. 72 in D Major - Joseph Haydn*

*Symphony No. 73 in D Major (La chasse) - Joseph Haydn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2017)

*74 Is The New 24 - Giorgio Moroder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2017)

*'74-'75 - The Connells*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2017)

*76 Trombones - From "The Music Man"*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2017)

*Mondo '77 - Looper*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm going to start skipping around...

*Ready for the 80s - Village People*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 25, 2017)

*The 81 - Candy & The Kisses*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 25, 2017)

*Big Blue '82 - Danielle Dax*


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2017)

Muhammed said:


>


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2017)

And to get into really high numbers.....


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

*83 - John Mayer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

*Don't Stand So Close To Me '86 - The Police*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

*Listening (87) - Pseudo Echo*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

*Blue Monday '88 - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

Pop Song 89 - R.E.M.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

*C30 C60 C90 Go - Bow Wow Wow*


----------



## MaryL (Nov 27, 2017)

Numbers numbers...i told you once, i told you twice, might be the last time:


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

*Home Sweet Home '91 - Motley Crue*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

*Mother '93 - Danzig*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

Since somebody else posted "*96 Tears"* from *? & The Mysterians*, here's the version from *The Stranglers*...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

Using 97 from a band name...

*Murder (Or Heart Attack) - Old 97's*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

98...

*Pacific 808:98 - 808 State*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

From 1966-67...

*98.6 - Keith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

Since somebody else posted the awesomely wonderful 99 Luftballons (99 Red Balloons) from Nena, here is another 99...

*99 - Toto*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

*99.9 F - Suzanne Vega*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

Lots of 100 options. I'll post two, one well-known, one more obscure, both having numbers in their band/artist names...

*100 Years - Five For Fighting*

*Kill 100 - X-Press 2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2017)

Shall we take a road trip?

*Route 101 - Herb Alpert*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

Let's reset...

*Zero - Imagine Dragons*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*If I'd Been The One - .38 Special*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 3, 2018)

1,2,3,4


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*It Takes Two - Marvin Gaye & Kim Weston*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*Three Is A Magic Number - Blind Melon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*Four Leaf Clover - Abra Moore*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*Five Get Over Excited - The Housemartins*


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*5 Will Get You Six - Blue Rodeo*


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*Seven - Men I Trust*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*Eight Days A Week - The Beatles*


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*9PM (Til I Come) - ATB*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*Ten Men Workin' - Neil Young*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2018)

*11 - Cassadee Pope*


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## dblack (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2018)

Repost...
*Love Missile F1-11 - Sigue Sigue Sputnik*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2018)

*6, 8, 12 - Brian McKnight*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2018)

*13 Steps Lead Down - Elvis Costello*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2018)

*14 - Paula Cole*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2018)

*TVC 15 - David Bowie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2018)

*Sixteen Candles - The Crests*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2018)

*Seventeen - Ladytron*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2018)

*Eighteen - Pale Waves*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2018)

*Nineteen Forever - Joe Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2018)

*Twenty Years And Two Husbands Ago - Lee Ann Womack*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*21st Century (Digital Boy) - Bad Religion*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*22: The Death Of All Romance - The Dears*


----------

